# Stress Management



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Just in case you've had a rough day, here's a stress management technique that really works.

1. Picture yourself near a stream.

2. Birds are softly chirping in the cool mountain air.

3. No one but you knows your secret place.

4. You are in total seclusion from the hectic place called "the world".

5. The soothing sound of a gentle waterfall fills the air with a cascade of serenity.

6. The water is crystal clear.

7. You can easily make out the face of the Politically Correct Anti Sportsman you're holding underwater.

8. See, you're smiling and you feel better already.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Indeed I am.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I feel better already. Line 'em up !!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Works for me, but maybe handcuff em to a waterlogged, chainsaw cut log; within 3 inches from the surface. Thats politically correct. Good one 220.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Works for me, but maybe handcuff em to a waterlogged, chainsaw cut log; within 3 inches from the surface. Thats politically correct. Good one 220.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That's pretty good!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The fat ones keep floating to the surface. Cinder blocks ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thats a good'en







*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> The fat ones keep floating to the surface. Cinder blocks ?


Close--more like Hoffa blocks.


----------

